# Introducing: Duplex Saxophones—four solo instruments, two colorful moods (intro offer ends Aug 11)



## OrchestralTools (Jul 28, 2021)

*Duplex Saxophones—four solo instruments, two moods.*
Tap into the sound of the most expressive and visceral of all the woodwinds. From cool blue tones to red-hot growls, Duplex Saxophones offers a rich palette for crafting engaging sax performances. With four solo instruments, a choice of two playing styles, and unique attention to detail, Duplex Saxophones is the definitive contemporary saxophone library.

Special intro price: Only €179 (+VAT)
Regular price €249
Intro offer ends Aug 11

Listen to the audio demos and get the details here: orchestraltools.com/store/collections/duplex-saxophones

Any questions? Thoughts, ideas, or suggestions? Let us know!

Best,

OT


----------



## AEF (Jul 28, 2021)

How many more projects have you guys put out since releasing BSS which you falsely advertised regarding the mic merge feature? There is a legit legal issue with offering a library that is unreturnable that doesn’t work as advertised. Enough already, fix your products.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Jul 28, 2021)

Woa, somebody seems very pissed off……but tbo, BSS doesn‘t work (yet) yes, which is very annoying. But to be fair, most other SINE libraries (and I have quite a few) do mic merges pretty well here.


----------



## Soundlex (Jul 28, 2021)

Quite lost here... why OT keep putting out libraries before making Sine AAX? I would spend 4 time the price of this new library on OT products if Sine was AAX... well, I guess it's good news for the other brands.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jul 28, 2021)

AEF said:


> How many more projects have you guys put out since releasing BSS which you falsely advertised regarding the mic merge feature? There is a legit legal issue with offering a library that is unreturnable that doesn’t work as advertised. Enough already, fix your products.





Soundlex said:


> Quite lost here... why OT keep putting out libraries before making Sine AAX? I would spend 4 time the price of this new library on OT products if Sine was AAX... well, I guess it's good news for the other brands.


Hey @AEF and @Soundlex,

We're working on a fix and will be releasing it soon. We have a dedicated team working solely on the SINE Player—they don't have anything to do with releases.
Releasing a Mic Merge fix is very high on our priority list, as is AAX compatibility. We know people have been waiting for them both, and we really appreciate your patience. Please be assured, our development team is working hard and both the Mic Merge fix and AAX capability will be available soon.

Let us know if you have any other questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## Martin S (Jul 28, 2021)

I love this new library, and think it sounds great  Definitely a buy from me.

- on a side note: it would be nice if this thread stayed on topic, rather than hijack any thread where representatives of OT posts, to vent you frustrations about unrelated matters. This thread is about the saxophones. There are plenty of threads already relating to your concerns raised above. Thank you.


----------



## chrisav (Jul 28, 2021)

Incredibly excited for these!!


----------



## Getsumen (Jul 28, 2021)

These sound fantastic! Loving the demos by the way, such a diverse range of themes and genres.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Jul 28, 2021)

Exactly what I was looking for! Do you know when the walkthrough will be up so I can make a final decision on buying this?


----------



## Soundbed (Jul 28, 2021)

@BenBotkin was "Caught Snooping" made with reds, blues or both? Based on first impressions of the individual demos and yours, it seems you used mostly blues with a bit of red thrown in, right?


----------



## Artemi (Jul 28, 2021)

I like how Red Tenor Saxophone sounds, would love to hear different mic positions of this particular one


----------



## Germain B (Jul 28, 2021)

Sounds so great... ! And Benny Oschmann strikes again. What a piece !


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jul 28, 2021)

Listening to a Benny Oschmann demo track is a dangerous practice for anyone with a wallet. Looking forward to this release!


----------



## Wally Garten (Jul 28, 2021)

The OT demos are always so good! I really like Suzanne Hardt's "Hazardous Dance."


----------



## Toecutter (Jul 28, 2021)

Can't wait to listen to the demos but 179 bucks? OT killing it with the prices lately! Congrats!


----------



## Toecutter (Jul 28, 2021)

Ok small request, please add a playlist option to the audio demos. I press play and switch tabs... would be nice to press play and forget, while I do other stuff


----------



## BenBotkin (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> @BenBotkin was "Caught Snooping" made with reds, blues or both? Based on first impressions of the individual demos and yours, it seems you used mostly blues with a bit of red thrown in, right?


Just the blues, IIRC.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello @OrchestralTools ,

What's the status of releasing your other Berlin Orchestral Libraries in SINE format ? How much longer for us to see i.e. Berlin Stirngs, Berlin Woodwinds, Berlin Brass, Berlin Perc., and the other Expansions in SINE.

I have raised this question on other threads, but got no reply from you. You can choose to ignore it again, or delight us with some feedback on this important detail. Also SINE fix for BSS mic-merge, which you have been telling us you have a team working on it for months, and months now, but nothing seems to happen.

It would be very wise, and beneficial to all of us if you can just be a bit more upfront, and give us some helpful feedback on what's going on at OT-HQs with regards to these topics.

I will check out your Duplex Saxophones library, but I really don't need Saxophones right now.

Thank You,
Muziksculp


----------



## Wally Garten (Jul 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hello @OrchestralTools ,
> 
> What's the status of releasing your other Berlin Orchestral Libraries in SINE format ? How much longer for us to see i.e. Berlin Stirngs, Berlin Woodwinds, Berlin Brass, Berlin Perc., and the other Expansions in SINE.
> 
> ...


Maybe look upthread: 



OrchestralTools said:


> Hey @AEF and @Soundlex,
> 
> We're working on a fix and will be releasing it soon. We have a dedicated team working solely on the SINE Player—they don't have anything to do with releases.
> Releasing a Mic Merge fix is very high on our priority list, as is AAX compatibility. We know people have been waiting for them both, and we really appreciate your patience. Please be assured, our development team is working hard and both the Mic Merge fix and AAX capability will be available soon.



Also, it's not really in the spirit of things to gripe about this stuff on a commercial announcement thread.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 28, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


> Maybe look upthread:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it's not really in the spirit of things to gripe about this stuff on a commercial announcement thread.


No one is griping, I'm just simply asking OT to be forthcoming about the release status of their older Berlin Series Libraries in SINE. If you read my post above, you would have noticed that I have asked OT this many times, with no reply from them on the sample talk thread. 

Hopefully it won't be the same again on this thread.


----------



## Martin S (Jul 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> No one is griping, I'm just simply asking OT to be forthcoming about the release status of their older Berlin Series Libraries in SINE. If you read my post above, you would have noticed that I have asked OT this many times, with no reply from them on the sample talk thread.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be the same again on this thread.


Well, my request in post #6 didn’t last for long, it seems…

The beef you have with OT doesn’t belong in this thread. As mentioned previously…This is about the saxophones.

Although I sympathize with your issues with OT, please refrain from infecting any OT related thread with it. It’s getting tiresome…

Besides; you already have your own multi page thread concerning this issue..


----------



## Toecutter (Jul 28, 2021)

BenBotkin said:


> Just the blues, IIRC.


I hope OT is treating you well, that demo is too good and sold me DS as soon as I heard it again  any tips? Would love to see a screencast or something.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 28, 2021)

Love the sounds but would like to clarify the library size. Seems like quite an in depth library with 4 mics offered but entire library size only 4.2GB after compressed (7GB++ samples only)???


----------



## Getsumen (Jul 28, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Love the sounds but would like to clarify the library size. Seems like quite an in depth library with 4 mics offered but entire library size only 4.2GB after compressed (7GB++ samples only)???


It's one dynamic layer


----------



## markpfx (Jul 28, 2021)

Very realistic modern sound. The sustains with vibrato sound natural and real. Unfortunately anything fast has very distracting phasing. Not sure why this would happen with only one velocity layer


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 28, 2021)

The Audio demo of Benny Oschmann is amazing.

EDIT: After listening to the rest of the demos, I can only say that OT has a big talent composing for their libraries. These Saxophones rocks!


----------



## Soundbed (Jul 28, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> Benny Oschmann


Yes that demo was really great too


----------



## Toecutter (Jul 28, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Yes that demo was really great too





emilio_n said:


> The Audio demo of Benny Oschmann is amazing.


Yep!! I forgot to mention that one too, one of the best demos I heard in a long time! I totally forgot I was listening to sample and just enjoyed the music. One thing I liked about the playlist is how versatile it was... OT even put some electronic pop radio stuff in there.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jul 28, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Releasing a Mic Merge fix is very high on our priority list, as is AAX compatibility. We know people have been waiting for them both, and we really appreciate your patience. Please be assured, our development team is working hard and both the Mic Merge fix and AAX capability will be available soon.


It will be EIGHT MONTHS soon since BSS was released, so it doesn't seem to be that high a priority.

I politely asked for a refund on the faulty product, but was refused with the response "I agree that this is not ideal, having a feature that does not work. Unfortunately, we cannot do a refund after a download."

So what happened? You and all the beta testers didn't notice at release that Mic Merge didn't work? Or you did know, but shipped it anyway to hit a deadline and lied about the features in the marketing copy?

Either way, 8 months is shameful and that's the reason I won't be buying this or any other OT releases.


----------



## Martin S (Jul 29, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> It will be EIGHT MONTHS soon since BSS was released, so it doesn't seem to be that high a priority.
> 
> I politely asked for a refund on the faulty product, but was refused with the response "I agree that this is not ideal, having a feature that does not work. Unfortunately, we cannot do a refund after a download."
> 
> ...


Aarghferfooksake….. Can’t you guys read?!!?


----------



## aaronnt1 (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm also looking forward to the walkthrough. I was mostly very impressed with the saxes in Glory Days so I'm sure these will be great too. I'm interested in finding out more about how the 1 dynamic layer thing works and just how far it can get you. I also don't quite understand the red vs blue for each sax, are they completely different sets of recorded samples, so in effect 8 different sets of saxes? If so, what if I have a piece that is both soft and loud, will I need to load up both types of sax to cover it all or can 1 sax still do it? I'm also wondering how the library can only be 7 GB of samples if it's 8 sets of recorded samples....hopefully a walkthrough will explain all this


----------



## constaneum (Jul 29, 2021)

aaronnt1 said:


> I'm also looking forward to the walkthrough. I was mostly very impressed with the saxes in Glory Days so I'm sure these will be great too. I'm interested in finding out more about how the 1 dynamic layer thing works and just how far it can get you. I also don't quite understand the red vs blue for each sax, are they completely different sets of recorded samples, so in effect 8 different sets of saxes? If so, what if I have a piece that is both soft and loud, will I need to load up both types of sax to cover it all or can 1 sax still do it? I'm also wondering how the library can only be 7 GB of samples if it's 8 sets of recorded samples....hopefully a walkthrough will explain all this



Yea. i understood it's 1 dynamic layer like the BWW Soloist Exp B but that only has 2 mic. This has 4 mic. Basically Blue = Softer where as Red = louder and yea i'm curious how different is this from Glory Day's


----------



## aaronnt1 (Jul 29, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Yea. i understood it's 1 dynamic layer like the BWW Soloist Exp B but that only has 2 mic.


I'm not familiar with BWW Solos so I'm really interested to see how it works...I assume it means there are multiple dynamics recorded within the soloists performance itself but the user can't select different ones?


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Jul 29, 2021)

I guess with this approach for soloist libraries with one dynamic layer has great advantages for selling the library with demos, as it can really sound good without any phasing-problems. As long as you write your demo around what the library does well! But writing a piece without thinking about the samples and trying to fit such a library to your musical idea can be a lot more frustrating, as no crescendo or other dynamic one-shot may fit what your melody requires.

This would really be one of those libraries that I would want to try before buy. Somehow, Sine should make something like that possible, shouldn't it? They run out of excuses not to offer a demo for potential buyers.  A well known competitor with a dedicated sample player also manages to offer demos of their libraries ...


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Jul 29, 2021)

Is this a Duplex Saxophone?


----------



## Virtuoso (Jul 29, 2021)

Martin S said:


> Aarghferfooksake….. Can’t you guys read?!!?


Some of us think it's important when making a purchasing decision, particularly where refunds are not an option, to know whether a developer can be trusted to deliver the product as advertised and to fix any issues in a timely manner.


----------



## savagedog (Jul 29, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> Some of us think it's important when making a purchasing decision, particularly where refunds are not an option, to know whether a developer can be trusted to deliver the product as advertised and to fix any issues in a timely manner.


Don't get why you still rant after getting an official answer from that company. Do you think if you spam the threads they finish the fix faster? Some of us think it's kind of annoying and a little bit of bet for attention..


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Jul 29, 2021)

My personal take on that: I don't get why people are annoyed by people complaining about the same things on and on. Especially if the complaint is a valid one, this - if anything - could help a little bit to create a solution to the problem by putting pressure on the developer! And in case you disagree with the problem being a problem, you may just ignore it.

All the positive posts are what really annoys me! What are they supposed to be good for? I am so tired of hearing for the thousandth time this or that developer or product is so great ... what does that help?! It only costs time to flicker through all of those pointless posts!

So, I just ignore those ... but ignoring is not enough for everyone. Some people feel so entitled to point out what kinds of posts THEY want to read. It is typical for our narcissistic age, I assume.


----------



## Martin S (Jul 29, 2021)

Giovanni dall Camera said:


> My personal take on that: I don't get why people are annoyed by people complaining about the same things on and on. Especially if the complaint is a valid one, this - if anything - could help a little bit to create a solution to the problem by putting pressure on the developer! And in case you disagree with the problem being a problem, you may just ignore it.
> 
> All the positive posts are what really annoys me! What are they supposed to be good for? I am so tired of hearing for the thousandth time this or that developer or product is so great ... what does that help?! It only costs time to flicker through all of those pointless posts!
> 
> So, I just ignore those ... but ignoring is not enough for everyone. Some people feel so entitled to point out what kinds of posts THEY want to read. It is typical for our narcissistic age, I assume.


I completely disagree. Reading the same moaning and griping over and over is a waste of people’s time, and you guys need to get yer heads out of a certain part of your anatomy.

Your concerns should be directed straight to the developer. I’m sick of reading about this in threads where your issues don’t belong. And this thread is about the Duplex Saxophones, FFS… Not about OT in general.

Post your moanings here:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...rass-and-perc-released-in-sine-format.110688/


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 29, 2021)

FWIW, the rest of the site has an open approach; but the rules are different for this forum:



> note that Commercial Announcements are a “safe zone” for the companies who post. Negative comments or discussion about competing libraries are not allowed. Sample Talk and all other areas of the forum are free game, of course, but in this section, we ask that the companies not have to deal with any conflict.








Commercial Announcements Rules - Please read before posting!


Two Commercial Announcements sections: This main Commercial Announcements section is for paying advertisers. (It costs as little as $19/month to qualify. See this page for rates and details.) Please post in this section *only* if you are currently advertising. Commercial Announcements Tier...




vi-control.net





Best,

Geoff


----------



## Evans (Jul 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So I guess I wonder at which point will the disappointed customers stop to voice their disappointment?


I know this is the Commercial thread, but since you asked:

For me, it's once the missing feature is removed from the impacted product page as an advertised feature. Simple as that. 

I'm a big fan, but that stinks.

EDIT: Trimmed for brevity.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jul 29, 2021)

Hey everyone,

Thank you for all your feedback on the Duplex Saxophones' so far. We're happy to hear the audio demos are going down well. 
We'll be releasing the walkthrough soon (start of next week); as soon as we do we'll post it here as well.

By the way, single instruments are available too (starting from €44 +VAT).
When you're on the main collection page, if you click on 'Instruments' you will see a list of all the single instruments available and you can also listen to an audio demo of each instrument.

Regarding the concerns some have mentioned on this thread, we just posted in @muziksculp's thread. We hope that clears a few things up. If not, feel free to DM us or ask us further questions on that thread.

If you have any questions about Duplex though, we're happy to answer them here. 

Best,

OT


----------



## holywilly (Jul 29, 2021)

I wish OT to publish the screencast of the audio demos. It will be very helpful to see the what this library’s potential is. And I bought the library, it’s a great sounding sax library ever!


----------



## Getsumen (Jul 29, 2021)

holywilly said:


> I wish OT to publish the screencast of the audio demos. It will be very helpful to see the what this library’s potential is. And I bought the library, it’s a great sounding sax library ever!


Botkin occasionally has vids on his demos. Wondering if he'll do one for this


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 29, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Regarding the concerns some have mentioned on this thread, we just posted in @muziksculp's thread. We hope that clears a few things up. If not, feel free to DM us or ask us further questions on that thread.


Hi @OrchestralTools ,

Thank You so much for replying, and providing some important feedback on that thread. 

I also replied to your post on my thread. 

https://vi-control.net/community/th...c-released-in-sine-format.110688/post-4878265

 

Wish you all the Best,
Muziksculp


----------



## Soundbed (Jul 29, 2021)

aaronnt1 said:


> will I need to load up both types of sax to cover it all or can 1 sax still do it


I’m wondering this too. If I want to use red and blue in a piece, is it two “instruments”?


----------



## madfloyd (Jul 29, 2021)

Assuming this is available now and not a pre-order, has anyone played around with it yet?


----------



## Flyo (Jul 29, 2021)

Knowing that AAX comp it’s around the corner finally I regret to not buy the Wsoloist because this long waited update 😕


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 29, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I’m wondering this too. If I want to use red and blue in a piece, is it two “instruments”?


it is 2 instruments. Blue is mellower of course than Red. On my Desi demo I only used Blue but if you need more balls (for lack of a better term) you use Red.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 3, 2021)

Sweeeet


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 3, 2021)

The walkthrough is here!



The walkthrough gives a general overview of the collection before diving into the different mic positions—this section contains some great advice on how to achieve certain sounds with Duplex.

Although Duplex Saxophones contains four soloists for two different moods, we wanted to show how the two moods sound combined in an ensemble too—just skip to the end to hear.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## aaronnt1 (Aug 4, 2021)

Thanks for the walkthrough OT, the saxes have a very nice tone. A few questions:

- Are there round robins on the short notes? How many?
- Is there a way i.e. keyswitch to be able to change from a blue to red sax on the fly? I'm wondering if I need two staves / tracks or can use just one.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Aug 4, 2021)

Damnation! Why wasn't this released a few weeks ago when I needed a good saxophone vst and forked out £250 for Audio Modelling's Sax's. I have a strong hunch these would have been better suited for me.


----------



## holywilly (Aug 4, 2021)

aaronnt1 said:


> Thanks for the walkthrough OT, the saxes have a very nice tone. A few questions:
> 
> - Are there round robins on the short notes? How many?
> - Is there a way i.e. keyswitch to be able to change from a blue to red sax on the fly? I'm wondering if I need two staves / tracks or can use just one.


I believe there are 4 to 5 RR for the shorts and I think you can design your own presets by dragging wanted articulations to the pool from both blue and red.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Aug 4, 2021)

holywilly said:


> I believe there are 4 to 5 RR for the shorts and I think you can design your own presets by dragging wanted articulations to the pool from both blue and red.


That sounds fine though how certain are you, since I can't see this info anywhere on the description page?  I only ask since at 5m50 in the walkthrough video, I'm not sure I was hearing any round robins in the bari sax shorts.

I'd appreciate if OT could comment, cheers


----------



## holywilly (Aug 4, 2021)

I have the library and there’s info in SINE.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Aug 4, 2021)

holywilly said:


> I have the library and there’s info in SINE.


Ok thanks


----------



## holywilly (Aug 4, 2021)

aaronnt1 said:


> That sounds fine though how certain are you, since I can't see this info anywhere on the description page?  I only ask since at 5m50 in the walkthrough video, I'm not sure I was hearing any round robins in the bari sax shorts.
> 
> I'd appreciate if OT could comment, cheers


Here's the RR Spec:

Marcato long: 2RR
Marcato short: 3RR
Marcato bold: 3RR (Red only)
Staccato: 3RR
Staccato short: 4RR
Doubles: 4RR
Triples: 6RR
Falls: 2RR

The longs have no RR.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Aug 4, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Here's the RR Spec:
> 
> Marcato long: 2RR
> Marcato short: 3RR
> ...


Thanks, appreciated!


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Aug 11, 2021)

I just did a quick mockup of two little excerpts from "Escapades for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra" by John Williams. It is not 100% polished as I wanted to upload it before the intro offer ends, in case anyone is still undecided. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2021)

Cool! And props of course for being an Ableton user.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey all...been thinking of getting (1) sax to fit into orchestral pieces...nothing really exposed or as a solo (for now). What are your recommendations for this single purchase? i would think it's one of the BLUE saxes...or will these not blend well within an orchestra? Not looking for other saxes from other developers...I have a voucher i want to use.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 27, 2021)

I would choose Blue. I doubt there are any sax’s out there that would blend with an orchestra as well since these were recorded at Teldex (maybe Project Sam but this is a dedicated sax library).


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Hey all...been thinking of getting (1) sax to fit into orchestral pieces...nothing really exposed or as a solo (for now). What are your recommendations for this single purchase? i would think it's one of the BLUE saxes...or will these not blend well within an orchestra? Not looking for other saxes from other developers...I have a voucher i want to use.


I prefer the blue Saxes. They are all nice in their own way.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 28, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I would choose Blue. I doubt there are any sax’s out there that would blend with an orchestra as well since these were recorded at Teldex (maybe Project Sam but this is a dedicated sax library).


yes, dedicated but seems more solo-ish...hence my hesitation.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 28, 2021)

Well it is a solo sax so not sure what else you can do with it. There is no non vibrato sustain patch if that is what you are concerned about.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 28, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Well it is a solo sax so not sure what else you can do with it. There is no non vibrato sustain patch if that is what you are concerned about.


Actually didn’t think about vibrato. Didn’t get that far. I don’t even know what or how I would use it within the context of the orchestra. I was also thinking that the baritone might fit nicely with the low winds to add some weight.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 28, 2021)

For extra weight I'd usually go for a Contra Bassoon or Bass Clarinet. I use alto sax (occasionally tenor) with orchestra and as a lead instrument to imply some jazziness or sexiness to a cue.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 28, 2021)

I have the 8Dio sax trio, which has two tenor saxes and and a baritone. I was going to buy the two blue alto and soprano saxes to give me the high range for the saxes. Has anyone else done this? Do they blend well?

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 28, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> For extra weight I'd usually go for a Contra Bassoon or Bass Clarinet. I use alto sax (occasionally tenor) with orchestra and as a lead instrument to imply some jazziness or sexiness to a cue.


those I have also...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 28, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> those I have also...


I figured you did...


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 28, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I figured you did...


I was just figuring since I have an EDU discount and the voucher, I may as well grab something i don't have. LOL.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 21, 2022)

Not sure how well feature-requests are generally received, but thought it'd be worth a try 

Bought the 'Blue Soprano', with the help of the voucher. Really love the sound a lot. What I'm not getting on with is the sample-delay.

I'm guessing this is there to allow a more realistic/expressive attack, and that most will be compensating for this during editing. And while I can see why this is perhaps the best way of doing things, but this seems to presume that everything will end up as a recorded version. Unless I'm missing something, there seems to be no concession given to performing live, or just for the love of playing.

I wonder if there's a possibility of adding a performance legato, in a future update.

Cheers


----------



## el-bo (Apr 25, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Not sure how well feature-requests are generally received, but thought it'd be worth a try
> 
> Bought the 'Blue Soprano', with the help of the voucher. Really love the sound a lot. What I'm not getting on with is the sample-delay.
> 
> ...


Just a little update. Discovered I can change the legato to 'Runs'. Does seem to lose quite a bit of finesse, but is a perfectly useable performance patch


----------

